# Bold and Italicized Names



## Prufrock

Rich (I'm assuming you just did some kind of update),

What does it mean that some people's names are now bolded or italicized?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Those are Admins. I'm not satisfied with it now. I just realized it messed up the username display and I was really more interested in making them more "findable" in the Online Users.


----------



## greenbaggins

To be clear, bold names are moderators, and bold plus italics are admins.


----------



## py3ak

They also don't affect the display in the "buddy list".


----------



## Prufrock

Then did we get some new moderators? Because if not, then on my display at least there are bold names which aren't. If so: then, well, never mind and rock on.


----------



## py3ak

Yes, Paul, we do have a couple new moderators.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Prufrock said:


> Then did we get some new moderators?


Shhhhh...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

py3ak said:


> They also don't affect the display in the "buddy list".



I'm trying to fix that.


----------



## Prufrock

Semper Fidelis said:


> Prufrock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then did we get some new moderators?
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh...
Click to expand...


Haha. Nice.


----------



## a mere housewife

I like the bolded usernames. It gives me a sense of awe and dread and makes me want to lay my hand over my mouth in the bolded typeface of of authority. This will come in handy when Ruben sends me a u2u telling me that he's going to infract me if I don't make his dinner.


----------



## Prufrock

a mere housewife said:


> I like the bolded usernames. It gives me a sense of awe and dread and makes me want to lay my hand over my mouth in the bolded typeface of of authority. *This will come in handy when Ruben sends me a u2u telling me that he's going to infract me if I don't make his dinner.*



I'd like to report a case of moderatorial abuse of power.


----------



## AThornquist

I concur with Heidi  Now it is clear who I shouldn't make fun of. The admins are always helpin' a brotha' out


----------



## Marrow Man

Prufrock said:


> I'd like to report a case of moderatorial abuse of power.



We prefer the phrase "*drunk with power*." You have been warned. Oppose us, and we shall crush you.


----------



## a mere housewife

Prufrock said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the bolded usernames. It gives me a sense of awe and dread and makes me want to lay my hand over my mouth in the bolded typeface of of authority. *This will come in handy when Ruben sends me a u2u telling me that he's going to infract me if I don't make his dinner.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to report a case of moderatorial abuse of power.
Click to expand...


No, no, do not challenge the bolded and italicized ones. Our typeface cannot sustain their anger . . .


----------



## Prufrock

My typeface has already crumbled under batman's strong hand. He has shown me the error of my ways and sent me down the path of right-puritan-board-conduct.


----------



## py3ak

People, it doesn't say _El Tirano_ under my name for no reason.


----------



## a mere housewife

Prufrock said:


> My typeface has already crumbled under batman's strong hand. He has shown me the error of my ways and sent me down the path of right-puritan-board-conduct.



I'm very happy for you.

Now I have to go make Ruben's dinner.


----------



## rescuedbyLove

I like the bold. The italicization scares me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

rescuedbyLove said:


> I like the bold. The italicization scares me.



Maybe, instead of italicizing for emphasis we can use a Hebraism and repeat the bolded usernames to distinguish them from Mods.

*greenbaggins greenbaggins* for administrators

*Semper Fidelis Semper Fidelis Semper Fidelis* for super administrators

Is that less scary?


----------



## Prufrock

Semper Fidelis said:


> Maybe, instead of italicizing for emphasis we can use a Hebraism and repeat the bolded usernames to distinguish them from Mods.
> 
> *greenbaggins greenbaggins* for administrators
> 
> *Semper Fidelis Semper Fidelis Semper Fidelis* for super administrators
> 
> Is that less scary?



Do it.


----------



## a mere housewife

There's a small percentage of danger that my mind might get stuck repeating '_Semper Fidelis_' and I might have to bang my head helplessly against something to make it stop.


----------



## greenbaggins

a mere housewife said:


> There's a small percentage of danger that my mind might get stuck repeating '_Semper Fidelis_' and I might have to bang my head helplessly against something to make it stop.



Oh no! The attack of the super-killer stuck-record obsessive-compulsive moderator-wife! Look out, wall (or whatever she decides to make her target)!


----------



## DMcFadden

Heidi,

I have long thought that you suffered mercilessly under the heavy-handed yoke of Ruben's dictatorial rule. To add boldness, even in so trifling a matter as typography, to his already demonstrated proclivity for grandiosity, must be a particularly severe burden to bear.

However, reading your posts on this thread make me ask how, with so sharp a razor-edged tongue, you have not slit open the side of your mouth when burying it so far into your cheek?


----------



## DMcFadden

greenbaggins said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a small percentage of danger that my mind might get stuck repeating '_Semper Fidelis_' and I might have to bang my head helplessly against something to make it stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! The attack of the super-killer stuck-record obsessive-compulsive moderator-wife! Look out, wall (or whatever she decides to make her target)!
Click to expand...


Careful, Lane, I have shared a meal with this couple. You do NOT want to cross her!!! My physical therapist says that with a lot of hard work I may yet learn to walk (after a fashion) following my last encounter with Heidi. Who knows, people can almost understand my speech now too.


----------



## Wannabee

Semper Fidelis said:


> rescuedbyLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the bold. The italicization scares me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, instead of italicizing for emphasis we can use a Hebraism and repeat the bolded usernames to distinguish them from Mods.
> 
> *greenbaggins greenbaggins* for administrators
> 
> *Semper Fidelis Semper Fidelis Semper Fidelis* for super administrators
> 
> Is that less scary?
Click to expand...


So, let me get this straight. That would be the same as:

Exceedingly Greenbaggins

and

Perfectly Semper Fidelis​
That's definitely *bold*.


----------



## DMcFadden

Maybe we should simply employ a perfective use of the preposition: Hyper-greenbaggins, ek-semperfi, ek-py3ak


----------



## a mere housewife

Rev. Keister I was trying to keep my identity as 'Super-killer Stuck-record Obsessive-compulsive Moderator-wife Woman' a secret. Ruben can wear a mask but no mask can stay intact on my helplessly battering head.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Heidi,

You're making this much too complicated. Submit yourself to your own Moderator.


----------



## a mere housewife

Yes, Oh Mighty Bold and Italicized _Semper Fidelis Semper Fidelis Semper Fidelis_!


----------



## kvanlaan

I've never met Ruben, but I'm guessing he's a big marshmallow of a guy. Between the _El Tirano_ heading, the Batman imagery, etc. I'm guessing he's just sweet as pie and then some. The kind of guy who gets his cheeks pinched by his aunt and then blushes and says "aw shucks, Aunt May..."


----------



## py3ak

I stepped forcefully on the feet of the last woman to pinch my cheeks.


----------



## kvanlaan

> I stepped forcefully on the feet of the last woman to pinch my cheeks.



That just makes you a bad dancer, not "El Tirano". It's probably more like "El Amorcito Guapisimo".


----------



## py3ak

Well, there's no debate on the guapísimo part. But the large woman who was torturing random children on the streets of Mexico City lost her vacuous smile. She may also have begun to use steel-toed shoes.


----------



## kvanlaan




----------



## Prufrock

py3ak said:


> Well, there's no debate on the guapísimo part. But the large woman who was torturing random children on the streets of Mexico City lost her vacuous smile. She may also have begun to use steel-toed shoes.



(Soy la mujer de Mexico, y le estoy pidiendo la computadora a Prufrock)

Necessito decir que El Tirano es mentiroso; esta tan agradable y nunca le ha pisado el dedo de nadie. _El_, de veras, _me_ pellizco el cachete, y _yo_ le pise el dedo. Dudo que este hombre les diria esto (estaria tan azorado), pero es verdad. Osito de peluche...

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 04:40:26 EST-----

That was weird: this large Mexican woman with vacuous smile just came in and stole my computer. She also apologized for her poor grammar (she says she hasn't spoken that language in a long while...)


----------



## py3ak

Señora, con respeto, no sé lo que Ud. ha estado fumando, pero lo recuerdo como si fuera ayer - su maquillaje excesivo, sus tacones rojos, y la expresión de su cara cuando la pisé con toda mi fuerza. He esperado toda mi vida para esta oportunidad, y me da gran gusto informarle que si la viera otra vez, nuevamente le pisaría sus pies por el insulto que hizo al pellizcar mis mejillas. Tratarme como animal porque soy rubio era una falla moral solamente igualada por la abominación de sastrería que era su vestido.

Prufrock, thanks for passing that message along. I feel like I can now get on with my life.


----------



## Prufrock

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 05:00:20 EST-----

I passed it along. Then she kicked me with those heels. Pointy.


----------



## py3ak

She's a menace, Paul. I wish I had known how to file a restraining order when I was five.


----------



## Prufrock

The faults of youth.

Don't worry, I stepped _and_ pinched for you before I kicked her out. There is, however, a lot of makeup on my hands now... Should have thought that one through.


----------



## Wannabee

Can you guys keep it down in here? I'm trying to study for tomorrow's sermon. Do you know how difficult it is to study Greek while someone's blabbering in Spanish?


----------



## Prufrock

Wannabee said:


> Can you guys keep it down in here? I'm trying to study for tomorrow's sermon. Do you know how difficult it is to study Greek while someone's blabbering in Spanish?



eukopeteron estiv kamelov dia trupematos hraphidos dielthein.


----------



## greenbaggins

Prufrock said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys keep it down in here? I'm trying to study for tomorrow's sermon. Do you know how difficult it is to study Greek while someone's blabbering in Spanish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eukopeteron estiv kamelov dia trupematos hraphidos dielthein.
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnGill

Oh most merciful, yet very dictatorial, moderators and admins:

Works fine for me with the bolded and italics. The who's online part works well too.


----------



## Wannabee

Prufrock said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys keep it down in here? I'm trying to study for tomorrow's sermon. Do you know how difficult it is to study Greek while someone's blabbering in Spanish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eukopeteron estiv kamelov dia trupematos hraphidos dielthein.
Click to expand...


Wise guy.


----------



## Prufrock

So I just read my last post above, and it made me realize something:

How many of you, after you've been reading a lot in Greek and then try to write in English, find yourself writing a "v" whenever you mean to write an "n"?


----------



## kvanlaan

The translation of El Tirano's outburst:



> Madam, with respect, I do not know what you've been smoking, but I remember like it was yesterday - its excessive makeup, his red heels, and the expression on his face when stepped on with all my strength. I've waited my whole life for this opportunity, and gives me great pleasure to inform you that if you saw it again, again you pisaría his feet by the insult he made to pinch my cheeks. Treated like animals because I'm blond moral failure was only equaled by tailoring the abomination that was her dress.



...according to Google.


----------



## py3ak

kvanlaan said:


> The translation of El Tirano's outburst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madam, with respect, I do not know what you've been smoking, but I remember like it was yesterday - its excessive makeup, his red heels, and the expression on his face when stepped on with all my strength. I've waited my whole life for this opportunity, and gives me great pleasure to inform you that if you saw it again, again you pisaría his feet by the insult he made to pinch my cheeks. Treated like animals because I'm blond moral failure was only equaled by tailoring the abomination that was her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...according to Google.
Click to expand...


Except that there weren't four people involved in the incident, and I didn't crunch my iron jackboot into anyone's upturned face. I keep that for bigger incidents.


----------



## turmeric

If yer gonna speak in tongues you have to have an interpretation, it says so in the Bible!


----------



## Skyler

Look! I speekz tungz 2!

42 61 68 2e 2e 2e 20 49 20 64 61 72 65 20 61 6e 79 6f 6e 65 20 74 6f 20 74 65 6c 6c 20 6d 65 20 77 68 61 74 20 49 20 6a 75 73 74 20 73 61 69 64 2e


----------



## turmeric




----------



## PresbyDane

Me to it is called danish, you would not get a word of it


----------



## Quickened

Not sure if you were still unhappy with the bold and italics Rich but an idea might be to change the color of the name? I am sure you already thought of that but thought i would throw it out there.


----------



## a mere housewife

Skyler said:


> Look! I speekz tungz 2!
> 
> 42 61 68 2e 2e 2e 20 49 20 64 61 72 65 20 61 6e 79 6f 6e 65 20 74 6f 20 74 65 6c 6c 20 6d 65 20 77 68 61 74 20 49 20 6a 75 73 74 20 73 61 69 64 2e



Skyler you have passion but no depth. I think you need to stop rereading the Abacus of the Apostles and move on to Roman[numeral]s.


----------



## Whitefield

Marrow Man said:


> Prufrock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to report a case of moderatorial abuse of power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We prefer the phrase "*drunk with power*." You have been warned. Oppose us, and we shall crush you.
Click to expand...


Hey! Isn't that a quote from George III?


----------



## Wannabee

Prufrock said:


> So I just read my last post above, and it made me realize something:
> 
> How many of you, after you've been reading a lot in Greek and then try to write in English, find yourself writing a "v" whenever you mean to write an "n"?



My Greek has deteriorated enough that it's not an issue any longer. I wish it was. However, when I used to type Greek a lot I found myself getting confused a bit, but more in the h and y area. Bibleworks' font definitely is superior in this area because it's so intuitive.


----------

